# bessey parallel clamps vs irwin



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have 8 of the bessey clamps but always in need of more. I was just playing around on rockler and was about to order a couple more and saw the irwins. They are 50 percent off right now which makes the 48 inch like 24 bucks and the 24 inch 20 bucks. Are they worth the money? hard price to pass up!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I just went to the Rockler site. The 24" and 48" clamps are both listed at half price. They are both listed as " no longer available" as well.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

you are correct!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> you are correct!
> 
> - buckbuster31


Unfortunately that is true. It would have been a great deal. I could use some 24" parallel jaw clamps. Thanks for the heads up anyway. I guess we were just too late to the party.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You're lucky they are not available or sold out. The reviews I've read are not good.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just looked at them today at Lowes here in Canada(?Not on sale here), think I will stick with the Bessey's!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a few of each brand- Bessey and Irwin - and can't really tell any difference at all.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Besseys are better but Irwins work well and for the amazing Rockler deal are an excellent value. Here are a couple side by side photos




























The Irwin clamps have a slightly less beefy bar but are plenty stout and the thread pitch on the screw is shallow.

That super deal sure didnt last long. If you want to buy a couple irwin clamps take the email in to Lowe's or Menards and see if tou can get them to price match.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Besseys are better but Irwins work well and for the amazing Rockler deal are an excellent value. Here are a couple side by side photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not used Iwrin clamps so all I know is the reviews I've read. They may look good but how do the perform. If a parallel clamp doesn't clamp with parallel pressure there not much use in buying parallel clamps.

This seem to be a pretty good review and I can't see what good it would do for the reviewer to be dishonest.
http://toolguyd.com/irwin-parallel-clamps-review/


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

In my post above I should have said that I can't tell any difference in how effectively they clamp wood projects.

As is shown in the pics posted, they do have some differences in design and appearances, and then there is the red color vs the blue color. Thus - yes, I can tell which is which, and I can "see" the difference.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello fellow Jocks, there used to be a similar ploy when I was young and first in sales. The furniture store I worked for would advertise 3 rooms of furniture to the first 100 customers for an unbelieveable 100.00. The store would open at 8 am, and by 8:01 the customers would be told that the furniture for that price was all gone, but, we could offer them other sets for a couple hundred more. Sometimes sales tactics never change, just saying. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> You re lucky they are not available or sold out. The reviews I ve read are not good.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I told you all HD is better than Lowes. They have Besseys. :-D

All you Lowes guys…..they don't have parking for "Pros" either. LOL


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> I told you all HD is better than Lowes. They have Besseys. :-D
> 
> All you Lowes guys…..they don t have parking for "Pros" either. LOL
> - rwe2156


The Lowe's smartphone (iPhone for me) app is not very good either, in fact it's a pain in the ass. Whereas the one from H Depot is useful. You can easily use it to locate those Besseys, or anything else, in the store!

.


----------

